# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  3 Χρόνια nautilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

Στις *18/01/2008* έχουμε συνάντηση για να σβήσουμε μαζί το κεράκι για τα τρία χρόνια παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο.Μην κανονίσετε τίποτα απο το απογευματάκι και μετά, σύντομα θα έχετε νεώτερα .

----------


## evridiki

DEAL!!!
Εκει και με μεγαλη μου χαρα!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## caterina75

Καθημερινη .... δουλευουμε 8-9++ το βραδυ, οποτε παλι δεν παιζει. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## vslkbinou

Ωχ προβλέπονται μεγάλες στιγμές να ακυρώσουμε τα πάντα...Ευκαιρία να το ρίξουμε λίγο έξω, γιατί πήξαμε στον υπολογιστή και στο διαδίκτυο :Razz: 
Vas.

----------


## Asterias

2ο DEAL.

Χρόνια Πολλά κ καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Morgan

na perasete kala kai me prosoxh sta potakia..
na mou fylate thn Efi!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*To Nautilia.gr θα"ταξιδεύει" στις θάλασσες του διαδικτύου στις 18/01/2008 τρία χρόνια !!!*

*Ο καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμά του αποφασίσαμε από κοινού (δεν είναι Μπάουντυ εδώ να κάνουμε ανταρσίες) να συναντηθούμε και να συζητήσουμε για τα ταξίδια του μέλλοντος......*

*Ταξίδια κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, γιατί πρέπει να δείξουμε πως είμαστε καλοί καπεταναίοι κι ακόμα καλύτερο πλήρωμα. Οι πλόες αποφασίζονται από κοινού, το κέφι και η όρεξη είναι στην κρίση του καθενός, αυτός με το μεγαλύτερο θα ανταμείβεται.*
*Όχι με εγκλεισμό στο μπαλαούρο, αλλά με ταξίδια και βουτιές στη θάλασσα* 

*Ναι, ταξίδια γιατί το Nautilia.gr σας ετοιμάζει κι άλλες εκπλήξεις για το μέλλον....*

*Μην βιάζεστε... θα τα μάθουμε ένα ένα... γιατί και η θάλασσα θέλει να πηγαίνεις με τα νερά της* 

*Ελάτε λοιπόν όλοι στην συνάντηση μας να σβήσουμε μαζί τα κεράκια για τα τρία χρόνια παρουσία στο διαδίκτυο, στο μεζεδοπωλείο* 
*&#171;γεια μας&#187;* *ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους 66, Πειραιάς. Τηλ. 2104511260 ώρα προσεύλευσης 20:30*

*Φέρτε χάρτες, διαβήτες, εξάντες και μοιρογνωμόνια.......και καλό μας ταξίδι!!!* 

*Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες αλλά και για να σας λύσουμε τις απορίες (που ίσως να 'χετε) μην διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε εδώ info@nautilia.gr* 

*Δηλώστε μας συμμετοχή σε αυτήν την ενότητα*  
*Ο καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα του* *Nautilia.**gr*


IMAGE0001.jpg

----------


## despoina

i'll be there :wink:

----------


## sonia24

και εγω μεσα. χωρις βεβαια αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν επιφυλασσομαι.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastromarinos

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω. Και θα ήθελα να σας δω όλους. :Very Happy:

----------


## Azzos

Balte kai emena!!!!!
Niko Grafo apousiologio!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Με την ευκαιρία των τριών ετών λειτουργίας του Nautilia ,θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω αυτούς που ξεκίνησαν αυτήν την προσπάθεια ,αφιερώνοντας αρκετό από τον προσωπικό τους χρόνο ,για να δημιουργήσουν αυτήν την όμορφη παρέα από καλούς και αξιόλογους φίλους ,αλλά και μια πληθώρα πληροφοριών για την ναυτιλία . 
Να είστε καλά Νίκο – efouskayk- Morgan- Παναγιώτης –Πέτρος αλλα και όλοι εμείς τα 2380 μέλη .
Αν και τα καλύτερα έρχονται !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλος για το καράβι μας .....

----------


## efouskayak

Λείπει ο Μάρτης απο την Σαρακοστή  :Very Happy:

----------


## navlomar

Θα είμαστε εκεί (3άτομα)
πάντα με καλούς φίλους

capt.John

----------


## scoufgian

κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα μαι εκει.......

----------


## jerry_p

> Λείπει ο Μάρτης από την Σαρακοστή


εεε.... άμα είναι και ο Μάρτης ..., η efouskayak ήθελα να πω, θα έρθω και εγώ για να πούμε καμία παιδική ιστορία ...

Ευρυδίκη please, ... οργάνωσε ένα ιστιοπλοικό "block" στη συνάντηση ...

----------


## Petros

Μεσα και εγω παντα agw-uce (μην ξαναρωτησετε 1.000.000 φορες το εχω πει - εχουνε μπει κ σε σχετικες ενοτητες με συντομογραφιες).

----------


## nickolas

Θα είμαι κι εγώ...

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα, εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω.*

----------


## Azzos

Nikos
Nickolas
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos

Osoi eixate erthei sth proigoumeni synantisi sto Geia mas, eixame ftiaksi kai apousiologio.....
Tora 8a to ksanakanoume.
Pio pano 8a breite ta atoma pou einai na er8oun.
Parakalo o epomenos na simplirosi thn lista me to onoma tou apo kato....kala na perasoume paidia......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*3 xronia Nautilia...Apousiologio*

Nikos
Nickolas
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia

Θα είμαι και εγώ παιδιά στη συνάντηση.

----------


## nektarios15

Θα είμαστε και εμείς εκεί 2 άτομα!

----------


## Apostolos

Να δηλώσω και εγώ???

----------


## Petros

> *Καλημέρα, εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω.*


*Προσπαθησε το ρε παιδι μου αλλα αν δεν ερθεις δν χαλασε ο κοσμος την επομενη φορα.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*3 xronia Nautilia...Apousiologio

*Nikos
Nickolas
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian +1
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia
Apostolos
Nektarios15 +1


Σύνολο μέχρι στιγμής *23*

*¶λλος για το καράβι μας .....*

----------


## caterina75

Θέλουμε πλήρες φωτογραφικό ρεπορταζ!!!

----------


## dkampouroglou

Ακριβώς την παρασκευή 18/1 στις 20.30 έχω οδοντίατρο !!!
Θα έρθω την άλλη φορά....

----------


## jerry_p

> Ακριβώς την παρασκευή 18/1 στις 20.30 έχω οδοντίατρο !!!
> Θα έρθω την άλλη φορά....


Ένα τσιπουράκι μετά τον οδοντίατρο είναι ... επιβεβλημένο. Να δεις ότι θα στο συστήσει και ο ντόκτορας ...

----------


## dkampouroglou

Σίγουρα επιβάλλεται το τσιπουράκι, συμφωνώ jerry-p, μόνο που θα είμαι χαλκίδα !!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

υπάρχουν τρία μέλη μας απο Χαλκίδα και κανένα δεν μπορεί να έρθει.

----------


## caterina75

Αν το κάνατε Σ/Κ το ένα μέλος ίσως τα κατάφερνε να ερχόταν ... καθημερινή είναι απαγορευτική για εξόδους

----------


## dante

Θα τελειώσω όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ τη δουλειά και θα πείσω και κανένα συμμαθητή μου να έρθει!
Θέλω πολύ να γνωρίσω Μαστροκώστα!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Θα τελειώσω όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ τη δουλειά και θα πείσω και κανένα συμμαθητή μου να έρθει!
> Θέλω πολύ να γνωρίσω Μαστροκώστα!!!


Εκεί θα μαι .Έλα να σε γνωρίσουμε και εμείς και να δεις τι καλά παιδιά που έχει το Nautilia , αν εξαιρέσεις εμένα φυσικά , που ούτε καλό είμαι αλλά ούτε και παιδί!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλος για την Βάρκα μας .....  :Wink:

----------


## sonia24

> Εκεί θα μαι .Έλα να σε γνωρίσουμε και εμείς και να δεις τι καλά παιδιά που έχει το Nautilia , αν εξαιρέσεις εμένα φυσικά , που ούτε καλό είμαι αλλά ούτε και παιδί!


ελα, αηδιες..., επειδη δηλαδη εισαι 28 παει να παει οτι σε πηραν και τα χρονια??

----------


## lifesea

> Εκεί θα μαι .Έλα να σε γνωρίσουμε και εμείς και να δεις τι καλά παιδιά που έχει το Nautilia , αν εξαιρέσεις εμένα φυσικά , που ούτε καλό είμαι αλλά ούτε και παιδί!


no comment Mastrokosta ;-)

----------


## mastrokostas

> no comment Mastrokosta ;-)


Λεω και εγώ !Πάνω που πίστευα ότι την γλίτωσα .
Τι να κάνω , περνάν τα χρόνια Εφη παιδί μου .Δεν ήμουν έτσι , σαν μπαγιάτικο λείψανο !Υπήρξα και νέος .Αλλά ......με έφαγε η θάλασσα .
Και έτσι δεν ήμαστε εκτός θέματος και αρχίσει τις φωνές η Admin .

----------


## lifesea

> Λεω και εγώ !Πάνω που πίστευα ότι την γλίτωσα .
> Τι να κάνω , περνάν τα χρόνια Εφη παιδί μου .Δεν ήμουν έτσι , σαν μπαγιάτικο λείψανο !Υπήρξα και νέος .Αλλά ......με έφαγε η θάλασσα .
> Και έτσι δεν ήμαστε εκτός θέματος και αρχίσει τις φωνές η Admin .


εμεις εκτος θεματος ΠΟΤΕ. :-p
τι λεγαμε???
αααα...με τον Πετρο δεν αχοληθηκα ακομα ;-)
θα τον εφαγε και αυτον η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ...:-p

----------


## evridiki

> Ευρυδίκη please, ... οργάνωσε ένα ιστιοπλοικό "block" στη συνάντηση ...


 
ειναι ηδη οργανωμενο...χιχιχιχιιχ..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η τούρτα είναι οκ για την παρασκευή κεράκια ποιος θα φέρει  :Confused:

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ μαζί με την τούρτα !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Azzos

*3 xronia Nautilia...Apousiologio*

Nikos
Nickolas
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia
Nektarios15 +1
Apostolos
Dante + 1


Ante Niko na ftasoume tous 30 sthn synantisi!!!
Tourta eipes 8a fereis???
Mallon tourtes 3 me ena keraki gia ka8e tourta!!!!Na fame oooooloi!!!
Den 8elo sxolia..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ioannav

[quote=Azzos;60594]*3 xronia Nautilia...Apousiologio*

Καλημέρα, αυτό είναι απουσιολόγιο ή παρουσιολόγιο; Κάτι μας λέτε λάθος...
Εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά και δραστήρια!! Δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, όπως φαίνεται (μην ξεχνάτε ότι είναι και του Αγ. Αθανασίου, άρα... γιορτές... κλπ κλπ)  :Sad: 
Να περάσετε όμορφα και σε άλλα, με το καλό  :Cool:

----------


## Azzos

orea!!!8a perisepsi ena kommati tourta Niko!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

scoufgian εχει και δευτερο ατομο μαζι του

----------


## OLYMPIC

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση
δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω, να σας γνωρίσω, 
γιατί αυριο κόβουμε πίτα και στην εταιρεία οπου εργαζομαι.
σας ευχομαι να περασετε καλά

----------


## Azzos

:Very Happy: 


> scoufgian εχει και δευτερο ατομο μαζι του


*3 xronia Nautilia...Apousiologio

*Nikos
Nickolas
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian *+ 1*
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia
Nektarios15 +1
Apostolos
Dante + 1

----------


## evridiki

Εφη καλημερα....θα φερεις κερακι με αριθμο.....???? :Wink: 

Παναγιωτη εσυ θα ερθεις τελικα? η' θα εισαι σε κανα επαγγελματικο ταξιδι...??? :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παιδιά νομίζω πάντως ότι ξεχνάμε κάτι σημαντικό.

Αύριο θα είναι η πρώτη ημέρα που (επιτέλους) θα γίνουν οι αλλαγές στο forum, για τις οποίες βέβαια έχει φροντίσει ...ψυχοβγαλτικά να μας κρατάει στην τσίλια ο *captain* του *nautilia* (...20 ημέρες μείνανε, 15 ημέρες μείνανε, άντε μια ημέρα έμεινε...) !!!  :Very Happy: 

Τέτοια ιστορική ημέρα λοιπόν, και εμείς θα είμαστε ...offline ?  :Sad: 

Μήπως να επανεξετάζαμε τον τόπο συνάντησης, και αντί για το καθορισμένο, να βρισκόμαστε σε κανένα ...Ιντερνετ καφέ ???  :Razz: 

Λέω εγώ τώρα, μια προτασούλα κάνω δα, ξέρετε ...είναι θέμα εξάρτησης !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

απλως ο νικος το βραδακι να βγαλει τις τις οριστικες λεπτομερειες της συναντησης

----------


## Azzos

> απλως ο νικος το βραδακι να βγαλει τις τις οριστικες λεπτομερειες της συναντησης


 
Ego na mhn bgalo to teliko PAROUSIOLOGIO?!?!?!?!? :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## scoufgian

βγαλτο !!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Και μιας μιλάμε για τούρτα να θυμηθούμε την τούρτα για τον ένα χρόνο nautilia.gr έτσι για να σα ανοίγω την όρεξη !!!

P141 (Large).jpg

----------


## lifesea

ελπιζω η τουρτα που θα φερει η Εφη να εχει λιγο απο μπλε...;-)
και οχι ροζ :-p :-)

MΦΧ.

----------


## efouskayak

> ελπιζω η τουρτα που θα φερει η Εφη να εχει λιγο απο μπλε...;-)
> και οχι ροζ :-p :-)
> 
> MΦΧ.


Τρικολόρε θα την κάνω !!!!!!!

----------


## sonia24

> Τρικολόρε θα την κάνω !!!!!!!


συγγνωμη να κανω μια εικαστικη παρεμβαση: 

προτεινω *σοκολατι.* Δαγκωτο.  Μια απλη σοκολατινα, μια black forest. 
απλα και διαχρονικα πραγματα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δυστυχώς εγω θα ειμαι γρμμένος στο απουσιολόγιο μιας και από εδώ που ειμαι δεν μπορώ να έρθω...

Καλά να περάσετε....

Ποιος θέλει το κομμάτι μου?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δυστυχώς εγω θα ειμαι γρμμένος στο απουσιολόγιο μιας και από εδώ που ειμαι δεν μπορώ να έρθω...
> 
> Καλά να περάσετε....
> 
> Ποιος θέλει το κομμάτι μου?


Παράτησε τα όλα, πάρε αεροπλάνο και έλα !Gamoto!

----------


## mastrokostas

Το κέρατο μου μέσα !!!!!Θέλει να έρθει και η γυναίκα μου.
Οπωτε :
*3 xronia Nautilia...Apousiologio

*Nikos
Nickolas
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian *+ 1*
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas+ 1 ½ 
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia
Nektarios15 +1
Apostolos
Dante + 1

----------


## lifesea

> Το κέρατο μου μέσα !!!!!Θέλει να έρθει και η γυναίκα μου.
> Οπωτε :
> *3 xronia Nautilia...Apousiologio
> 
> *Nikos
> Nickolas
> Alex
> Azzos
> Petros
> ...


εεε τι γκρινιαζεις θα εχεις και παρεα ;-)))
(της κλάσης σου)
ΜΦΧ.

ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΑΡΓΑ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το κέρατο μου μέσα !!!!!Θέλει να έρθει και η γυναίκα μου.
> Οπωτε :


 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sonia24

> Το κέρατο μου μέσα !!!!!Θέλει να έρθει και η γυναίκα μου.
> Οπωτε :


θα γνωρισουμε τον ηρωα δηλαδη;;;;;;  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> εεε τι γκρινιαζεις θα εχεις και παρεα ;-)))
> (της κλάσης σου)
> ΜΦΧ.
> 
> ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΑΡΓΑ.


 
Τι να την κάνω την καλόγρια ,φοβάμαι να την αφήσω μόνη της .Να δω ποιος θα κρατάει ποιον για να έρθουμε !
Αργα ποσο?Να κανονισω να εχω φυγη .

----------


## lifesea

> Τι να την κάνω την καλόγρια ,φοβάμαι να την αφήσω μόνη της .Να δω ποιος θα κρατάει ποιον για να έρθουμε !
> Αργα ποσο?Να κανονισω να εχω φυγη .


δεν γλυτωνεις....
αλλα οπως ειπε και η SONIA24 θα γνωρισουμε τον ηρωαααααα

ΠΕΤΡΟ σε παρακαλω μια θεση διπλα σου ΕΕΕ???

----------


## efouskayak

> θα γνωρισουμε τον ηρωα δηλαδη;;;;;;


Mastrokostaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ ΣΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## lifesea

> Mastrokostaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ ΣΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ


αυτα παθαινει οποιος ειναι μαρτυριαρης....
ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Τι να την κάνω την καλόγρια ,φοβάμαι να την αφήσω μόνη της .Να δω ποιος θα κρατάει ποιον για να έρθουμε !
> Αργα ποσο?Να κανονισω να εχω φυγη .


Η γυναίκα σου μας διαβάζει ????

----------


## lifesea

> Η γυναίκα σου μας διαβάζει ????


εαν συμβαινει αυτο . . . . ας τα κανουμε delete

----------


## efouskayak

> εαν συμβαινει αυτο . . . . ας τα κανουμε delete


Το να εξυμνούμε τον ηρωισμό του ανθρώπου δεν είναι κακό !!!!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η γυναίκα σου μας διαβάζει ????


Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω διότι κάτι μου έτυχε !
Ναι διαβάζει !

----------


## sonia24

> Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω διότι κάτι μου έτυχε !
> Ναι διαβάζει !


Δεν πειραζει που δε θα ερθεις...εμεις θα την περιμενουμε!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

που ειχαμε μεινει ???
α ναι... ειχα πει οτι θα ερθω αργα και θελω μια θεση διπλα στον ΠΕΤΡΟ ;-)

----------


## sonia24

> που ειχαμε μεινει ???
> α ναι... ειχα πει οτι θα ερθω αργα και θελω μια θεση διπλα στον ΠΕΤΡΟ ;-)


την εχει ηδη ετοιμη. κανε οτι δεν το ξερεις ομως.  :Razz:

----------


## m@nos

lipon tha mu gnorisete kamia kali kopela na pantreuto??????an k den mporo na ertho stin sinantisi logo aposasis

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*3 xronia Nautilia...Parousiologio

*Nikos
Nickolas
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian *+ 1*
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas+ 1 ½ 
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia
Nektarios15 +1
Apostolos
Dante + 1
lifesea

Σύνολο 27

----------


## m@nos

k ego tha lipo e?gamoto!!!!!!!!!!tha ine orea re sis!!!!!kala na perasete!!!k afiste mu kamia gineka!!ante re sonia kane katiiiiiiiii

----------


## m@nos

pes re sonia esi pu me ides
pes kanena kalo logo

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*3 xronia Nautilia...Parousiologio

*Nikos
Nickolas
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian *+ 1*
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas+ 1 ½ 
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia
Nektarios15 +1
Apostolos
Dante + 1
lifesea
Παναγιώτης

Σύνολο 28

----------


## m@nos

ti ine auto?
3hronia ine auto to site???ela re!!!oreos!!!:wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Αν προλάβω θα δηλώσω και εγώ το παρόν

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Πολύ λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Δίνω μια ομιλία για τον Δίολκο! Πολλές ευχές για το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ και όλο τον κόσμο του. 
 :Razz:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ευχομαι να περασετε καλα .... Θεωρο πολυ δυσκολο να ερθω λογο κρυωματος μου ψιλοβαρβατου (ανεβαλα και το ταξιδι μου) .......Αν παντως αυριο ειμαι καλυτερα ,και μιας και θα φυγω το Σαββατο για Πατμο  , θα ερθω ....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε λίγη ώρα η ιστοσελίδα μας κλείνει τρία χρόνια παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο, θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους  εσάς που μας δίνετε δύναμη να συνεχίσουμε αυτό που είχαμε από την αρχή ώς όραμα να γίνουμε μία μεγάλη παρέα με ένα κοινό την Θάλασσα. 
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαίτερα την efouskayak και morgan που ήταν οι πρωτεργάτες αυτής της υπέρ προσπάθειας με όλες τις δυσκολίες που έχουμε περάσει μαζί αλλά και όλη την ομάδα (supermoderator και moderator) που μαζί με τα μέλη μας έχουμε γίνει μία πολύ μεγάλη θαλασσινή παρέα.
Είμαστε έτοιμοι σε λίγα λεπτά να ξεκινήσουμε μαζί το μεγάλο ταξίδι….

----------


## eleos

[quote=Nikos;60696]*3 xronia Nautilia...Parousiologio*

Nikos
Nickolas
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian *+ 1*
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas+ 1 ½ 
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia
Nektarios15 +1
Apostolos
Dante + 1
lifesea
Παναγιώτης
*eleos + 1*

*Συνολο: 30*

Χρόνια πολλά στο site μια που αυτή την ώρα που έστειλα το μήνυμα έχει κλείσει 3 χρόνια λείτουργίας.Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να τα εκατοστήσει και γιατί όχι και να τα χιλιάσει.Επίσης ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! σε όλους όσους έχουν κοπιάσει για την καλή λειτουργεία του site.
Όσο αναφορά την συνάντηση θα είμαι εκεί μαζί με ένα επιπλέον άτομο (όπως φαίνεται και στο παρουσιολόγιο).
Τα υπόλοιπα από κοντά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλά είπα εγώ να κλείσουμε τραπέζι για πάνω απο 30 άτομα ....
γιατι οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα έρθουν και άλλοι οι οποίοι δεν έχουν δηλώσει ....

----------


## tintin

Λεω να ανεβω και γω στη βαρκα...θα χαρω πολυ να σας δω ολους!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*3 χρόνια Nautilia.gr... Παρουσιολόγιο*

Nikos
Nickolas +1
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian *+ 1*
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas+ 1 &#189; 
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia
Nektarios15 +1
Apostolos
Dante + 1
lifesea
Παναγιώτης
*eleos + 1*
*tintin*

*Συνολο: 32*

----------


## mastrokostas

> *3 χρόνια Nautilia.gr... Παρουσιολόγιο*
> 
> Nikos
> Nickolas +1
> Alex
> Azzos
> Petros
> Jerry_p
> Efouskayak
> ...


Κάποιο λάθος υπάρχει .Διότι η Sonia θα φέρει όλο το σοι , 24 άτομα ,και Nektarios 15+ 1= 16

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Κάποιο λάθος υπάρχει .Διότι η Sonia θα φέρει όλο το σοι , 24 άτομα ,και Nektarios 15+ 1= 16


Δεβ σε πιστεύω πρωί πρωι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

αμα κανει κανεις κοπανα απο τη συναντηση ,δεν ειπαμε τι συνεπειες εχει.............

----------


## sonia24

> αμα κανει κανεις κοπανα απο τη συναντηση ,δεν ειπαμε τι συνεπειες εχει.............


σωστα, για πες...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> αμα κανει κανεις κοπανα απο τη συναντηση ,δεν ειπαμε τι συνεπειες εχει.............


Συνέπειες ??? Γιατί συνέπειες ???
Δεν λες που θα φάμε και περισσότερη ...τούρτα !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Άμα σκεφτείς μάλιστα ότι ο κάπτεν έχει παραγγείλει τούρτα για 20 άτομα (που να 'ξερε ο άνθρωπος),
καταλαβαίνεις τι έχει να γίνει.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

εγω παντως θα φερω δυο κουταλια για να προλαβω να φαω περισσοτερο μεριδιο απο τη τουρτα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

Nikos
Nickolas +1
Alex
Azzos
Petros
Jerry_p
Efouskayak
Scoufgian *+ 1*
Navlomar + 2
Mastrokostas+ 1 ½ 
Eyridiki
Vslkbinou
Asterias
Despoina
Sonia24
Mastromarinos
Espresso Venezia
Nektarios15 +1
Apostolos
Dante + 1
lifesea
Παναγιώτης
*eleos + 1*
*tintin*
*gvaggelas + 1*

*Συνολο: 34*

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην επόμενη συνάντηση , θα κλείσουμε το γήπεδο Καραϊσκάκη . 
ΔΕΝ ΧΩΡΑΜΕ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ !

----------


## efouskayak

Μιλώντας εκ μέρους των περισσοτέρων απο εμάς θέλω να σου πώ και εγώ ενα ευχαριστώ που φιλοξενείς την κοινή τρέλα μας για την θάλασσα .

----------


## efouskayak

Η τούρτα θα είναι 4 κιλά και μεγάλη έκπληξη !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

μηπως θα βγει καμια κοπελα μεσα απο τη τουρτα?

----------


## efouskayak

Μέσα απο 4 κιλά τούρτα μόνο νεογέννητο μπορεί να βγεί !!!!!!!! Αλλη θα είναι η έκπληξη !!!!

----------


## scoufgian

και δεν ειπαμε το σημαντικοτερο.ΕΝΔΥΣΗ!!!!σμοκιν,κουστουμι ή πυζάμες για τ αγορια? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Azzos

> και δεν ειπαμε το σημαντικοτερο.ΕΝΔΥΣΗ!!!!σμοκιν,κουστουμι ή πυζάμες για τ αγορια?


Synepeies??

Na stiloume to logiariasmo se aftous pou eipan oti 8a er8oun kai den 8a er8oun......


Afou den 8a ftasi h tourta.......na ferei o ka8enas mas apo ena profiterol mazi tou???just in case!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντα τέτοια... Το τι γίνετε δεν περιγράφετε! Ελπίζω όλοι μας να παραμείνουμε οι ίδιοι, να μην καβαλήσουμε το ηλεκτρονικό καλάμι και να αναπτυσσόμαστε συνεχώς! Ελπίζω ο καπετάνιος μας να μας δώσει και κανα overtime παραπάνω τώρα και όχι μόνο να αγοράζει βαπόρια (όπως κάνει μία ψυχή άλλη!)  :Smile:

----------


## Asterias

Είναι πλέον γεγονός πως οι συμμετέχοντες θα είναι παρών στη μεγαλύτερη συνάντηση του Nautilia.gr.

----------


## Morgan

> Μιλώντας εκ μέρους των περισσοτέρων απο εμάς θέλω να σου πώ και εγώ ενα ευχαριστώ που φιλοξενείς την κοινή τρέλα μας για την θάλασσα .


esy eisai trellh anyway

na sai kala Niko

----------


## Asterias

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ! Καλή συνέχεια. 

3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ NAUTILIA.GR. ΜΕ ΡΟΤΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ.

----------


## scoufgian

για να ετοιμαζομαστε σιγα σιγα.κοντευει η ωρα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εγώ φίλε *scoofgian* μόλις έκανα τον ...μπιντέ μου, και τώρα βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο του πεντικιούρ.....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

συγχαρητηρια φιλε espresso.κοντευεις..........

----------


## persa

χρονια πολλα :Smile:

----------


## marina

Χρόνια πολλά..... να τα χιλιάσουμε....και όσοι τα κατάφεραν και πήγαν στην κοπή της τούρτας και ........οχι μόνο:wink:, ας μας πουν τα νέα τους....για να ζηλέψουμε λιγάκι ακόμα..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Εγώ φίλε *scoofgian* μόλις έκανα τον ...μπιντέ μου, και τώρα βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο του πεντικιούρ.....


Μήπως ήθελες να πεις...."μόλις έπεσα από τη δεξαμενή και βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο των λεπτομερειών (βάψιμο των plimpsol marks, ονοματος και νηολογίου)" ???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Πώς τα περάσατε...?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χαλάλι και ο ...μπιντές, χαλάλι και οι ατέλειωτες ώρες του πεντικιούρ.

Μία εξαιρετική βραδιά, με ωραίους ανθρώπους, με καλή μουσική, υπέροχο φαγητό, και προπάντων με ατέλειωτες θαλασσινές συζητήσεις και ναυτιλιακά ...κουτσομπολιά.

Το κλου της βραδιάς η φανταστική τούρτα, και από εμφάνιση (!!!) και από γεύση (!!!!!!!!!) :wink:

Να κλείσω με δυό στίχους του αγαπημένου μου ''Νιόνιου'' :

*''...Να μας έχει ο θεός γερούς, πάντα ν' ανταμώνουμε και να ξεφαντώνουμε...''*  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

συγχαρητηρια στους υπευθυνους που διοργανωσαν τη χθεσινοβραδινη βραδια.ολη μια παρεα,παλιοι κι νεοι στο foroum, περασαμε ενα αξεχαστο βραδυ,γεματο κους κους,γνωριμιες και ανταλλαγές απόψεων.περιβαλλον φοβερό και ζεστό ,ότι έπρεπε για τη περίσταση.ελπίζω η συνάντηση να επαναληφθεί και του χρόνου με ακόμα περισσότερα μέλη στη παρέα μας.τέλος για το νίκο τι να πούμε!να τον έχει ο θεός καλά να  μας ξαναμαζέψει πάλι όλους μαζί :Very Happy: 
Υ.Γ :για ξυπνήστε να ανεβάσετε καμια φωτογραφία απο χτες

----------


## nektarios15

Εύχομαι στους υπέθυνους του nautilia χρόνια πολλά, πολλά συγχαρητήρια τγια αυτό που έχουν καταφέρει. Στη συνάντηση ήταν πάρα πολλά μέλη και φίλοι (πάνω από 30) περάσαμε πολύ καλά. Η τούρτα ήταν........ πολύ ναυτική και το μαγαζί πολύ ζεστό. Μοναδικό προβληματάκι ήταν ότι στην πορεία για την συνάντηση η +1 (σύζυγος) έπεσε σε psycho ταξιντζι.

----------


## Nautikos II

Εγω δεν βρεθηκα στην Γιορτη αλλα εχω να ευχηθω χρονια Πολλα, και πολλες ευχαρiστιες για την τελεια κατασταση του Site!!!

----------


## scoufgian

αναλυσε το περιστατικο με το ταριφα.ενδιαφερον ακουγεται

----------


## nektarios15

Πρώτα από όλα ξεκίνησε από Βύρωνα για Πειραιά χαράσοντας μία απίστευτη ορθοδρομία  για σεμινάριο στις Ναυτικές μας ακαδημίες. Βύρωνας - Λ.Βουλιαγμένης- Γλυφάδα Λ.Ποσειδώνος...... Ακτη Κονδύλη. Σε όλη τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής είχε μία αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά και η +1 (σύζυγος) είχε σχηματίσει στο κινητό το 100, να είναι stand by. Οταν κάποια στιγμή φτάνει στην Ακτή Κονδύλη του λέει: ¨μήπως κάνεις κάποιο λάθος, εγώ δεν θέλω να μπαρκάρω στην ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους θέλω να πάω." Της απαντάει: "Κοίταξε να δεις μην με πιέζεις εγώ παίρνω ψυχοφάρμακα". Εκεί βέβαια σταματάει η στιχομυθία και μετά από μία ρομαντική διαδρομή από όλες τις συνοικίες του Πειραιά έφτασε!

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιος ο ταριφας..........δεν τη παλευε σιγουρα.της εκατσε λαχειο

----------


## Kalloni

Χρονια πολλα και απο μενα. Παντα τετοια. να σκασουνε οι οχτροι μας :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

> Δυστυχώς εγω θα ειμαι γρμμένος στο απουσιολόγιο μιας και από εδώ που ειμαι δεν μπορώ να έρθω...
> 
> Καλά να περάσετε....
> 
> Ποιος θέλει το κομμάτι μου?


Αυτο που παρηγγειλες το φερανε παντως και θα το παρεις στην επομενη συναντηση.

----------


## Petros

Μια κυρια γυρω στα 35, με ενα στυλακι emo που ηρθε εχτες και τη λεγανε Σονια νομιζω, που μας ειπε ρε παιδια οτι δουλευει? Νομιζω εχουμε κοινους γνωστους.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω πώς ήταν ότι καλύτερο! Συμβουλή: Next time να έχουμε στρογγυλό τραπέζι να βλεπόμαστε όλοι μαζι!

----------


## scoufgian

και το φυλλαδιακι του naytilia.gr με το οποιο ειχε ανεβει ο νικος στο περιπτερο στην εκθεση της θεσ/νικης.τη διανομη μας την εκανε ενας φιλος του foroum του οποιου μου διαφευγει το ονομα του.να με συγχωρεσει.βεβαια απο τοτε τα 500 μελη εχουν γινει 2500
σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους ήρθαν προχτές, περάσαμε πραγματικά υπέροχα !!!
DSC_0024.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ο ASTERIAS τα μοίρασε  :Wink: 
Να ευχαριστήσω την efousakayk πραγματικά για την τούρτα, ήταν υπέροχη !!!!

----------


## scoufgian

asteria χιλια συγγνωμη που σε ξεχασα.......:sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Να ευχαριστήσω την efousakayk πραγματικά για την τούρτα, ήταν υπέροχη !!!!


Οτι ήταν υπέροχη, ούτε λόγος να γίνεται !!!

Μόνο που (για να είμαι αντικειμενικός), δεν μπορώ να μην σημειώσω κάποιες ...διακρίσεις που έγιναν. :Sad: 

Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι όλοι πήραμε από ένα μικρόοοοοο (για τα δικά μου δεδομένα βέβαια) κομμάτι, και όλη η υπόλοιπη τούρτα για το υπόλοιπο της βραδιάς παρέμεινε μπροστα στον *Μαστροκώστα,* ο οποίος και (όπως υπέπεσε στην αντίληψη μου) μέχρι που φύγαμε, την ''τσάκισε'' στην κυριολεξία.

Εντάξει, δεν λέω, *Super Moderator* είναι ο κύριος περί ου ο λόγος, αλλά ως εκεί πια ???  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

κατι τετοιο πρεπει να εγινε,γιατι το δευτερο κουταλι που εφερα,για να μπορεσω να φαω περισσοτερη τουρτα,ουτε καν το χρησιμοποιησα :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οτι ήταν υπέροχη, ούτε λόγος να γίνεται !!!
> 
> Μόνο που (για να είμαι αντικειμενικός), δεν μπορώ να μην σημειώσω κάποιες ...διακρίσεις που έγιναν.
> 
> Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι όλοι πήραμε από ένα μικρόοοοοο (για τα δικά μου δεδομένα βέβαια) κομμάτι, και όλη η υπόλοιπη τούρτα για το υπόλοιπο της βραδιάς παρέμεινε μπροστα στον *Μαστροκώστα,* ο οποίος και (όπως υπέπεσε στην αντίληψη μου) μέχρι που φύγαμε, την ''τσάκισε'' στην κυριολεξία.
> 
> Εντάξει, δεν λέω, *Super Moderator* είναι ο κύριος περί ου ο λόγος, αλλά ως εκεί πια ???


Το δικαιούμουν διότι όπως είδες είμαι πετσί και κόκαλο, και πρέπει να πάρω κάνα κιλό . Που το είδες όμως , διότι καθόσουν τρία στάδια δεξιά μου ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Που το είδες όμως , διότι καθόσουν τρία στάδια δεξιά μου ?


Φίλε όταν πρόκειται για περιοχή που περιέχει παντός είδους ...τουρτοειδές ή σοροπιαστού ...ταψοειδές παρασκευάσματος, τα βοηθητικά συστήματα πλεύσης μου, χτυπάνε κόκκινο !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> Μια κυρια γυρω στα 35, με ενα στυλακι emo που ηρθε εχτες και τη λεγανε Σονια νομιζω, που μας ειπε ρε παιδια οτι δουλευει? Νομιζω εχουμε κοινους γνωστους.


Καλημερα...σορυ για την καθυστερηση αλλα τωρα συνηλθα απο το hangover της συναντησης...δεν υπηρχε καμια ΕΜΟ εκει, ποσω μαλλον δε *35* ετων μην τα παρω! Οχι, δε νομιζω οτι εχετε κοινους γνωστους..αλλωστε, απο ποτε συχναζεις στον Πλουταρχο;

----------


## scoufgian

αστους να λενε........μαλλον τους επεσε βαρια η τουρτα......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastromarinos

Χρόνια Πολλά στο Νautilia, όλα ήταν υπέροχα στην συνάντησή μας. Θετικά ήταν η ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα, το φαγητό, η τούρτα, αλλά και η καλή διάθεση όλων για την συνάντηση που τόσο πολύ περίμεναν.
Στα αρνητικά θα μπορούσα ίσως να θέσω το ότι δεν μπορέσαμε να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα όλοι που είμαστε εκεί και να ανταλλάξουμε ίσως μερικές κουβέντες. Το στρογγυλό τραπέζι δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι μία λύση γιατί με τόσα άτομα που είμαστε το τραπέζι θα ήταν μεγάλης διαμέτρου και τότε η μόνη δυνατή συνομιλία θα ήταν μόνο με τους δύο διπλανούς.
Η τούρτα ήταν καταπληκτική και επειδή ήταν συνεχώς μπροστά μου δεν άντεξα και αμάρτησα, έφαγα και δεύτερο κομμάτι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Η τούρτα ήταν καταπληκτική και επειδή ήταν συνεχώς μπροστά μου δεν άντεξα και αμάρτησα, έφαγα και δεύτερο κομμάτι.


*Α Ι Σ Χ Ο Σ !!!*  :Sad: 

Ορίστε κύριοι αι απταί πλέον αποδείξεις των διακρίσεων που έλαβαν χώρα, στην -κατά τα άλλα- υπέροχη συνάντηση.

Μετά τον Super moderator *mastrokostas*, ευρέθη και moderator όστις αυτοβούλως επαραδέχθη την ...ασέλγειαν επι της υπέροχης τούρτας, την στιγμήν μάλιστα που έτερα απλά μέλη αρκούντω ινα την κατατρώγουν μόνο δια των οφθαλμών..................  :Sad: 

*Efouskayak* που είσαι, τα ακούς όλα αυτά ???

----------


## efouskayak

Χάρηκα πολύ που είδα παλιούς φίλους και που γνώρισα καινούργιους στον βαθμό που τα καταφέραμε βέβαια λόγω θέσεων ... να είστε όλοι καλά και στην επόμενη συνάντηση ακόμα πιο πολλοί !!!

----------


## Azzos

Paidia kali sas mera kai kali sas ebdomada!

Mporo na po oti h organosi ths synantisis (fagito,tourta,kefi,kai kalo krasi) eixe megali epityxia....(etsi na zileboun aftoi pou den hr8an). Panta tetia kai pistebo oti den xriazete na klinoume epetious gia na sinantiomaste me tetia epityxia...
Kai ego me thn seira 8elo na eyxi8o xronia polla sto site kai sto Niko me tous synergates tou gia kales 8alasses stous okeanous tou diadiktiou...

Gia enimerosi olon.....exo dosei to parousiologio sto Niko mazi me ta ntokoumenta (photos)...ara o Nikos 8a krini pies fotos na bgalei gia to site kai na kalesi mazi me tous kidemones tous aftous pou apousiasan:wink::wink::wink:

Filia se olous....

----------


## Leo

Τι κακό παιδί που είσαι  :Razz:  και μας σκαλίζεις τις πληγές μας... :Sad:  (αυτών που δνε είμαστε εκεί). Έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα όμως :wink:

----------


## scoufgian

απουσειες πρεπει να μπουνε γιατι δεν γινεται ν απουσιασεις απο γεγονος που το ξερεις νωριτερα και γινεται 1 φορα το χρονο................

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό που  ήταν υπέροχο ήταν η κοπέλα που βγήκε από την τούρτα με την τσιμινιέρα του Nautilia στο κεφάλι ,Για να ζηλέψουν ακόμη περισσότερο οι απόντες

----------


## sonia24

> Αυτό που ήταν υπέροχο ήταν η κοπέλα που βγήκε από την τούρτα με την τσιμινιέρα του Nautilia στο κεφάλι ,Για να ζηλέψουν ακόμη περισσότερο οι απόντες


αυτο ηταν πραγματικη εκπληξη...καποιοι το ψιλιαστηκαν, αλλα εγω δεν περιμενα τετοιο event!

----------


## Azzos

Mastrokosta esy den ir8es me thn sizigo mazi???:wink::wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Εσει με ποιον είσαι ρε gamoto !Με το θηρίο .

----------


## efouskayak

> Αυτό που ήταν υπέροχο ήταν η κοπέλα που βγήκε από την τούρτα με την τσιμινιέρα του Nautilia στο κεφάλι ,Για να ζηλέψουν ακόμη περισσότερο οι απόντες


Λέγε λέγε σε βλέπω εσένα με καμια τσιμινιέρα στο κεφάλι !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## evridiki

τα περασαμε πολυ ωραια...αντε και σε αλλες συνεχειες..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Giorgos_D

> etsi na zileboun aftoi pou den hr8an..........
> ..................................................  ..................................
>  na kalesi mazi me tous kidemones tous aftous pou apousiasan:wink::wink::wink:


Λέμε και μπηχτές και ξύνουμε πληγες.....

Καλά τα λες ρε Leo....

----------


## Apostolos

Όποιος θελει να πάρει φώτο απο την συνάντηση just send me a pm!

----------


## dante

εγώ θέλω!!!!

----------


## caterina75

Και εγώ!!!
Και εγώ!!!!
Και εγώ!!!!

----------


## dante

ούτε κι εσύ πήγες ε??/Ασε,,,και ήθελα τόσο να πάω...Αχχχ αυτή η δουλειά...

----------


## caterina75

Dante δούλευα (όπως κάθε σχεδόν μέρα) ως τις 8:30 -9 το βράδυ και δεδομένης της απόστασης στην πίττα θα ήμουν κατά τις 1 (εξίσου απαγορευτικό καθότι και το Σάββατο δουλεύω)

----------


## Petros

> Καλημερα...σορυ για την καθυστερηση αλλα τωρα συνηλθα απο το hangover της συναντησης...δεν υπηρχε καμια ΕΜΟ εκει, ποσω μαλλον δε *35* ετων μην τα παρω! Οχι, δε νομιζω οτι εχετε κοινους γνωστους..αλλωστε, απο ποτε συχναζεις στον Πλουταρχο;


Μπορει να εκανα και λαθος.

----------


## evridiki

Εχω τραβηξει και εγω καποιες φωτο οποτε ισχυει το ιδιο...στειλτε μου με pm ta e-mails σας.....

----------


## sonia24

> Εχω τραβηξει και εγω καποιες φωτο οποτε ισχυει το ιδιο...στειλτε μου με pm ta e-mails σας.....


Να αγορασουμε την espresso απο αυριο η θα αρκεστουμε σε καμια διαφημιση στο ΧΑΙ?????

----------


## scoufgian

σ ευχαριστουμε ευριδικη για το πλουσιο υλικο σου

----------


## evridiki

> Να αγορασουμε την espresso απο αυριο η θα αρκεστουμε σε καμια διαφημιση στο ΧΑΙ?????


οταν θα δεις μια ....μετα να δω τι θα λες..... :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> οταν θα δεις μια ....μετα να δω τι θα λες.....


τιποτα. το βουλωσα ηδη.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex

*Γεια σας βρε παιδιά,*

*από ότι καταλαβαίνω, αρκετοί δεν ήρθαν για τα 3 χρόνια.*
*Οπότε αντί να ζητάτε φωτος, γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια επαναληψούλα να το ευχαριστηθούμε ???*

*Πως κάνουν οι κρητικοί γλέντια 3ήμερα? ε κάπως έτσι και εμείς.*

----------


## evridiki

> *Γεια σας βρε παιδιά,*
> 
> *από ότι καταλαβαίνω, αρκετοί δεν ήρθαν για τα 3 χρόνια.*
> *Οπότε αντί να ζητάτε φωτος, γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια επαναληψούλα να το ευχαριστηθούμε ???*
> 
> *Πως κάνουν οι κρητικοί γλέντια 3ήμερα? ε κάπως έτσι και εμείς.*


και λεγαμε που χαθηκες ....μας ελειψες...την επομενη φορα απουσια.....
και ημασταν 33 αν δεν κανω λαθος!!!!!! ζωη να εχουμε...

----------


## Petros

> *Γεια σας βρε παιδιά,*
> 
> *από ότι καταλαβαίνω, αρκετοί δεν ήρθαν για τα 3 χρόνια.*
> *Οπότε αντί να ζητάτε φωτος, γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια επαναληψούλα να το ευχαριστηθούμε ???*
> 
> *Πως κάνουν οι κρητικοί γλέντια 3ήμερα? ε κάπως έτσι και εμείς.*


*Αρκετοι ηρθαν να λες καλυτερα. Δε σου εχω πει να κοψεις τα μπλε γραμματα? Με τετοια ανταποκριση θα γινονται ακομα πιο συχνα οι συναντησεις.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πρίν απο λίγες μέρες είχα ανεβάσει φωτογραφία με το *ΠΡΙΝ* της τούρτας τώρα σας ανεβάζω το *ΜΕΤΑ.*

DSC00138.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

νικο με τοσες "τορπιλες" που δεχτηκε η τουρτα δεν εμεινε τιποτα

----------


## evridiki

το "βυθισαμε" για τα καλα το πλοια μας....μονο η θαλασσα εμεινε.....τι παιδια ειμαστε εμεις...... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## marina

> το "βυθισαμε" για τα καλα το πλοια μας....μονο η θαλασσα εμεινε.....τι παιδια ειμαστε εμεις......


¶σε άσε, πρωί πρωί να βλέπω τέτοιες φώτο, πως να δουλέψω η γυναίκα??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JASON12345

Ωραίο ελικοπτεράκι :Very Happy: 

Εννοώ για μια παλιά φωτογραφία.

----------


## mastromarinos

[quote=Espresso Venezia;61195]*Α Ι Σ Χ Ο Σ !!!*  :Sad: 

Ορίστε κύριοι αι απταί πλέον αποδείξεις των διακρίσεων που έλαβαν χώρα, στην -κατά τα άλλα- υπέροχη συνάντηση.

Μετά τον Super moderator *mastrokostas*, ευρέθη και moderator όστις αυτοβούλως επαραδέχθη την ...ασέλγειαν επι της υπέροχης τούρτας, την στιγμήν μάλιστα που έτερα απλά μέλη αρκούντω ινα την κατατρώγουν μόνο δια των οφθαλμών..................  :Sad: 

Λοιπόν η πιο πάνω φωτογραφία με την τούρτα νομίζω ότι με δικαιώνει. Φαίνεται καθαρά ότι έχω φάει το ένα κομμάτι και για πολλή ώρα περίμενε μπροστά μου το δεύτερο μαζί με το υπόλοιπο της τούρτας, χωρίς κάποιος να κάνει καμία κίνηση να με απαλλάξει από το βάσανο.
Έτσι έγινε η αποκαλούμενη ασέλγεια της υπέροχης τούρτας.

----------


## mastrokostas

[quote=mastromarinos;63093]


> *Α Ι Σ Χ Ο Σ !!!* 
> 
> Φαίνεται καθαρά ότι έχω φάει το ένα κομμάτι .


Ένα κομμάτι ?Δυο! και ηταν σαν γκαζάδικα διακοσπενηνταρια .

----------


## Petros

Αυτο που συνειδητοποιω ειναι οτι ουτε ολοκληρο πλοιο τουρτα δεν μας εφτασε.

----------

